# Help with ear cleaning please



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

When you use the listerine, be sure to cut it with water. I think you are supposed to use half and half. And yes, I think you do it the same way you do other ear cleaners. It's best if you have any empty contact solution bottle or something (rinsed out!) that you can put it in. Makes it easier to use.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know about listerine, but I've been using a solution of 50% apple cider vinegar & water...it does a great job and I'm told it helps keep the ear at the proper ph to avoid ear infections. I don't squirt any in though, I just wipe to clean. I'll be interested in seeing what responses you get about the listerine.

Good luck!
-Trids



Doodle said:


> I've read on a few other posts that some people use listerine to clean their dogs ears. For those of you who do, do you use it the same way as the vet purchased ear cleaning solution, i.e, swabing around to clean in the nooks and crannies and then squirting a little in the ear and massaging to clean deeper in the ear canal?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Doodle said:


> I've read on a few other posts that some people use listerine to clean their dogs ears. For those of you who do, do you use it the same way as the vet purchased ear cleaning solution, i.e, swabing around to clean in the nooks and crannies and then squirting a little in the ear and massaging to clean deeper in the ear canal?


 
Yep! That's about it... I use the triple sized cotton balls.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> When you use the listerine, be sure to cut it with water. I think you are supposed to use half and half. And yes, I think you do it the same way you do other ear cleaners. It's best if you have any empty contact solution bottle or something (rinsed out!) that you can put it in. Makes it easier to use.


 
I often use it straight, particularly after the dogs have been swimming, as it assures that they dry out.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh really??? Interesting! For some reason I thought you told me to mix with water. This is excellent, thanks PG!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Does the alcohol in the listerine not burn the ears? I was using that "purple power" solution which is mainly alcohol and I'm not too sure if it's the best thing to squirt mainly alcohol into Tysen's ear canals. I've since stopped using it and am looking around for something maybe not as harsh. Perhaps the alcohol is ok though, any opinions?

Sorry to hijack thread!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> Does the alcohol in the listerine not burn the ears? I was using that "purple power" solution which is mainly alcohol and I'm not too sure if it's the best thing to squirt mainly alcohol into Tysen's ear canals. I've since stopped using it and am looking around for something maybe not as harsh. Perhaps the alcohol is ok though, any opinions?
> 
> Sorry to hijack thread!


 
I've never once had any dog indicate that it was uncomfortable. I've used is on dogs with really raw yeast infections, and they never flinched.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Oh really??? Interesting! For some reason I thought you told me to mix with water. This is excellent, thanks PG!


I dilute it for regular cleaning, straight if the ears are yucky or they've been swimming.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your ideas!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that PG has a long experience with Listerine (you use the amber one, right?), but I only feel comfortable using a solution that is designed specifically for dogs' ears. I don't find it prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My vet told me after swimming to swab out the ears with rubbing alcohol as it dries out the water. Then I was given a recipe of boric acid, vinegar and water to mix together and swab out the ears with. It does make my dogs smell a little like a salad, but it does seem to keep the ear stuff away. 

I use cotton balls soaked first then dry cotton balls after.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I'm glad to hear that PG has a long experience with Listerine (you use the amber one, right?), but I only feel comfortable using a solution that is designed specifically for dogs' ears. I don't find it prohibitively expensive.


 
Yep. The minty blue kind might attract ants. : 
There are many off-label uses for Listerine, which is essentially a simple antiseptic. It's safe, effective, and definately saves money better used for buying treats and toys


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> I'm glad to hear that PG has a long experience with Listerine (you use the amber one, right?), but I only feel comfortable using a solution that is designed specifically for dogs' ears. I don't find it prohibitively expensive.


I've always used a solution I get from my vet which is a chlorhexidine solution (which is a great antibacterial by the way...we use it in my office and at Tufts to treat periodontal disease). And you're right its not terribly expensive. The reason I'm considering trying listerine is because Brady's left ear is persistently gunky and we've been cleaning it every 3 days. I don't think it's infected (although we're going for his annual exam tomorrow night so I'm going to have our vet check) but I'm curious to see if the alcohol content will help by drying things out. As long as it will do no harm, I figure it's worry trying.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Doodle said:


> I've always used a solution I get from my vet which is a chlorhexidine solution (which is a great antibacterial by the way...we use it in my office and at Tufts to treat periodontal disease). And you're right its not terribly expensive. The reason I'm considering trying listerine is because Brady's left ear is persistently gunky and we've been cleaning it every 3 days. I don't think it's infected (although we're going for his annual exam tomorrow night so I'm going to have our vet check) but I'm curious to see if the alcohol content will help by drying things out. As long as it will do no harm, I figure it's worry trying.


Every three days? Wow...

Have you tried the prescription antibiotic stuff? It sounds like Brady's got a nasty, deep infection. Cleaning doesn't always do enough to kill those.

Also, ear infections that recur repeatedly after they're cured can be a symptom of allergies. You probably already knew that, but I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Vet tells me I MUST SQUIRT it in the ear for it to be effective. Shadow has ear issues. Tucker does not.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Every three days? Wow...
> 
> Have you tried the prescription antibiotic stuff? It sounds like Brady's got a nasty, deep infection. Cleaning doesn't always do enough to kill those.
> 
> Also, ear infections that recur repeatedly after they're cured can be a symptom of allergies. You probably already knew that, but I figured I'd mention it.


It may not be a deep infection. I've seen dogs who simply produce excessive "wax", sometimes in only one ear or the other, and often, if damp from swimming or playing in wet grass, and if they tend to lay on that side, they never seem to dry up.
If there actually isan allergy, the _root _is more often than not a thyroid issue, although Brady is young...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It may not be a deep infection. I've seen dogs who simply produce excessive "wax", sometimes in only one ear or the other, and often, if damp from swimming or playing in wet grass, and if they tend to lay on that side, they never seem to dry up.
> If there actually isan allergy, the _root _is more often than not a thyroid issue, although Brady is young...


Wow, enough to get truly gunky every three days? That's an insane amount of wax relative to what my guys produce.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Wow, enough to get truly gunky every three days? That's an insane amount of wax relative to what my guys produce.


 
Yep. I've seen it to where it is actually daily. Mainly in dogs that swim. Remember that it is not all "wax". Moisture, mixed with wax and dirt, especially if the dog lays on one side over the other, will "pool" in the ear.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, I think I may have solved at least part of the mystery here. Hubby has been doing the majority of the cleaning and he has not been squirting the solution to get the deeper part of the canal. :doh: So we will address that tonight. And Brian, you're correct in that another part of this is allergies. He used to have this heavy build up in both ears, and when we switched to the wellness core, both ears cleared up and were great for about a month. Then we took him swimming (well, an attempt to teach him anyway) and this latest run with his left ear started after that. I didn't know about swabbing the ears out after swimming until recently so shame on me. And as Laura noted, he does always lay on his left side so that ear doesn't get as much air to dry. Like I said, vet appointment tomorrow night and it's on my list of things for her to check because I obviously don't want to ignore an infection if there is one.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely squirt down into the canal, and massage the base of the ear so you hear a squelching sound. It helps break up the wax you can't see. Clean up the visible part of the ear and the shallow part of the canal with a cotton ball. No Q-Tips!

You can ask your vet to show you how to do it really well. That's how I first learned, and she was extremely helpful in demonstrating how to angle the bottle into the ear of a sitting dog, how to massage the canal from the outside, and how deep to clean with the cotton ball.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Definitely squirt down into the canal, and massage the base of the ear so you hear a squelching sound. It helps break up the wax you can't see. Clean up the visible part of the ear and the shallow part of the canal with a cotton ball. No Q-Tips!
> 
> You can ask your vet to show you how to do it really well. That's how I first learned, and she was extremely helpful in demonstrating how to angle the bottle into the ear of a sitting dog, how to massage the canal from the outside, and how deep to clean with the cotton ball.


Thanks Brian that's great advice. We actually do know how to do all that...our vet did show us years ago when we first got Chip. But for some reason my DH has not been doing the squirt and massage part, why I have no idea, but he's going to be doing it now!!!! Thanks again to you and everyone for your thoughts!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Thanks Brian that's great advice. We actually do know how to do all that...our vet did show us years ago when we first got Chip. But for some reason my DH has not been doing the squirt and massage part, why I have no idea, but he's going to be doing it now!!!! Thanks again to you and everyone for your thoughts!


Ah, so the DH already knows. You'll have to use correction-based training with him, then.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Ah, so the DH already knows. You'll have to use correction-based training with him, then.


Absolutely!!! I'm debating if I should use positive or negative technique...LOL!!! In his defense, he is usually really good with this stuff so I don't know why he left out those parts of the process. I'm glad I asked him though so we can hopefully correct the issue.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Absolutely!!! I'm debating if I should use positive or negative technique...LOL!!! In his defense, he is usually really good with this stuff so I don't know why he left out those parts of the process. I'm glad I asked him though so we can hopefully correct the issue.


A rolled up newspaper on the nose should do it, though I've heard clicker training is promising with husbands.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

In a complete coinkeydink, I am off to the vets again with Hailey and another ear infection. I started treating it last night with the medication I had left over from her last yeast infection, then it dawned on me that I suppose I should make sure it is a yeast infection and not something else. It does look better this am than it did yesterday but am going to have it checked anyway. I am becoming convinced that her's is allergy based. She hasnt been swimming, in the shower, or anyplace there is water, except for Mitchell chewing on her ear on that side! 
They are already on Grain free food, does anyone have any suggestions for treats without corn or wheat flour?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

cham said:


> In a complete coinkeydink, I am off to the vets again with Hailey and another ear infection. I started treating it last night with the medication I had left over from her last yeast infection, then it dawned on me that I suppose I should make sure it is a yeast infection and not something else. It does look better this am than it did yesterday but am going to have it checked anyway. I am becoming convinced that her's is allergy based. She hasnt been swimming, in the shower, or anyplace there is water, except for Mitchell chewing on her ear on that side!
> They are already on Grain free food, does anyone have any suggestions for treats without corn or wheat flour?


Mitchell chewing on her ear could introduce some moisture...I know when Brady comes home from daycare his ears are usually moist with doggie saliva :yuck:, but he loves it there, so what can I say??? Wellness just came out with a grain free version of their wellbars, but I haven't seen them in stores yet. Maybe you can find them online? They're on the wellness website, so I supposed at the very least you could call them to ask where to buy them. And all of the wellness wellbars and wellbites are corn and wheat free too.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

cham said:


> does anyone have any suggestions for treats without corn or wheat flour?


In addition to the Wellness products, California Natural has a treat that is corn/wheat free. Natural Balance also has treats....some are corn/wheat free, and I believe they have 3 varieties that are completely grain free.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Allergies are much more likely to be caused by a protein than by a grain. It's a common internet myth that corn or wheat are the typical allergens.

You could always try a switch to a single atypical protein (lamb or fish) and see if the condition changes.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> A rolled up newspaper on the nose should do it, though I've heard clicker training is promising with husbands.


LOL!! I like the newspaper...that way I can vent some of my frustration too!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Allergies are much more likely to be caused by a protein than by a grain. It's a common internet myth that corn or wheat are the typical allergens.
> 
> You could always try a switch to a single atypical protein (lamb or fish) and see if the condition changes.


 
I know that Royal Canin has a "hypoallergetic" treat, but if I remember right they were the size of milkbones and very expensive... I will check at the vets today, and at petsmart. Or I can just use the TOTW water fowl kibble for treats, not high value but it would be something.

I know I just looked at her ear and it is 100% better, I know I am going to feel like an idiot at the vets today!!!!!!!! Instead of being bright flaming red, the ear flap looks normal except for the irritation dots and scratch marks which are also fading! Good thing I don't pay for office visits...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gini always kept Graham's ears spritzed with Bitter Apple/Absorbine Jr to prevent Pebbles from licking them. If she didn't, just the licking alone cause his ears to be nasty. Now that Gini is gone, my daily phone call to or phone Larry includes reminding him to do it...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Allergies are much more likely to be caused by a protein than by a grain. It's a common internet myth that corn or wheat are the typical allergens.
> 
> You could always try a switch to a single atypical protein (lamb or fish) and see if the condition changes.


That's true. But just to play devils advocate for a minute, I've read from what I consider to be fairly reliable sources, that some dogs can be sensitive to grains too. In some cases there are true allergies, and in others they consider them to be more like an intolerance. Brady was eating california natural chix and rice and did pretty well except for the constant gunky eye secretions (literally, I would clean them and 10 minutes late they were gunky again) and the constant dirty ears (both of them). When we switched him to the grain free Core (same protein), within 2 weeks his eyes cleared (so now I only have to clean them once a day), and his ears are better (except for this current left ear issue, but I think now we likely know the reason for that...but now his right ear is excellent where it wasn't before). And changing the food was the only difference...we didn't change anything else. So, I don't know, it seems that the grain free made a difference in these areas, as anecdotal as that is.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Gini always kept Graham's ears spritzed with Bitter Apple/Absorbine Jr to prevent Pebbles from licking them. If she didn't, just the licking alone cause his ears to be nasty. Now that Gini is gone, my daily phone call to or phone Larry includes reminding him to do it...


That wouldn't have worked with my dogs...they both loved the taste of bitter apple :yuck:


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Allergies are much more likely to be caused by a protein than by a grain. It's a common internet myth that corn or wheat are the typical allergens.
> 
> You could always try a switch to a single atypical protein (lamb or fish) and see if the condition changes.


Cham,
Brian has a good point here. If they're already on a grain free food (which is their predominant nutritional source I assume) and you're still having these issues, then perhaps that suggests the grain is not the cause of the ear problems. The protein source could be it, or as PG said, your other dog licking the ear. Isn't it so much fun when we have to play detective and figure out "who done it" or in this case, what's doing it???? I think we should all be veterinary scientists in training....


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Cham,
> Brian has a good point here. If they're already on a grain free food (which is their predominant nutritional source I assume) and you're still having these issues, then perhaps that suggests the grain is not the cause of the ear problems. The protein source could be it, or as PG said, your other dog licking the ear. Isn't it so much fun when we have to play detective and figure out "who done it" or in this case, what's doing it???? I think we should all be veterinary scientists in training....


 
Well (hanging head in shame) It should be their primary source, but hailey is very very good at table surfing. Especially carbs. Both of them love bread, in any form. And my dh needs more than a rolled up newspaper, maybe the shock collar, because he is constantly feeding them from his plate. I wouldn't think that small amount comparatively speaking would make a difference, but they do get alot of treats from every one and they contain wheat in various forms and also barley.
I do have YUK here, which is worse than Bitter Apple, I think I will spray her ears with it to keep Mitch away, of course I have to catch her first, She hates the smell of it also. The taste is horrendous for anyone who hasnt tried it. Make sure you wash your hands with soap and water after using~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Doodle said:


> That wouldn't have worked with my dogs...they both loved the taste of bitter apple :yuck:


 
Note that I said Bitter Apple/Absorbine Jr... the _combination_, even with dogs who "like" Bitter Apple, has worked for every dog I've tried it on.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Note that I said Bitter Apple/Absorbine Jr... the _combination_, even with dogs who "like" Bitter Apple, has worked for every dog I've tried it on.


Oh, I didn't realize you were describing a different product. Thanks for clarifying...that's good to know.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Doodle said:


> That's true. But just to play devils advocate for a minute, I've read from what I consider to be fairly reliable sources, that some dogs can be sensitive to grains too.


Oh, sure. It's certainly possible, but it's not nearly as likely as an allergy to, say, chicken.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Oh, sure. It's certainly possible, but it's not nearly as likely as an allergy to, say, chicken.


I totally agree. Of course, I have the dog who does GREAT with chicken and pretty much any other proteins (except maybe whitefish, but we're not 100% sure on that yet) but has issues with grains. Oh well, at least we're moving in the right direction figuring these things out one at a time!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

cham said:


> I know that Royal Canin has a "hypoallergetic" treat, but if I remember right they were the size of milkbones and very expensive... I will check at the vets today, and at petsmart. Or I can just use the TOTW water fowl kibble for treats, not high value but it would be something.
> 
> I know I just looked at her ear and it is 100% better, I know I am going to feel like an idiot at the vets today!!!!!!!! Instead of being bright flaming red, the ear flap looks normal except for the irritation dots and scratch marks which are also fading! Good thing I don't pay for office visits...


 

I LOVE these treats....http://www.moondoggiebiscuits.com/about.aspx The moon munch are small kibble sized treats..... great for training. They are high value at our house !!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Got back from the vets a little while ago, and she doesn't have a yeast infection, she has a bacterial infection this time and it is just starting in her left ear along with the full blown one in her right! He wants to clear the infections up before we begin to try to figure out the cause. Meanwhile, I clipped her ear fur, gave her ears a though cleaning and put more of the Remicin Ointment in her ears... I am also going to do the Bitter Yuk, and watch what she is eating and keep track of it!:doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is six years old and started having problems with his ears at the age of 7 months. For the most part the Vet says we do a good job at avoiding ear infections and keeping them clean, but it is a lot of work sometimes. Be prepared for the hair balls under the ears. Grrrr....

Having them tested for food allergies is controversial, but it helped us out a lot.


----------



## coopersmomma (May 28, 2009)

Hey Guys I am getting a male golden retriever on the 25th of june and was wondering like other's about ear care ? What is the proper way to wash out / clean their ears and what do you use for ear wash? I guess I can also ask my breeder too. If you guys could give me any advice that would be appreciated I can't wait to bring him home!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Note that I said Bitter Apple/Absorbine Jr... the _combination_, even with dogs who "like" Bitter Apple, has worked for every dog I've tried it on.


I have used this combo and it works like a charm!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

cham said:


> They are already on Grain free food, does anyone have any suggestions for treats without corn or wheat flour?


Although I think the lack of corn or wheat won't do much for you in this situations, I currently use California Natural treats which the dogs love. Zukes (3 varieties) are also healthy treats, although I've noticed dogs seem to be hit or miss on if they like them or not.


----------

